# E-Funktion mit Java



## Baddn28 (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne das hier beschriebene Problem mit einem Java-Programm simulieren.


Klick mich !!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen wie man das in Java-Code ausführt!

Danke für jede Hilfe!!


Gruss


----------



## Marco13 (5. Dez 2007)

Mit 
double ergebnis = Math.exp(eingabe);

Für genauere Antworten mußt du genauere Fragen stellen.


----------



## Campino (5. Dez 2007)

Was genau willst du machen? Die Formel eingeben und dann gibt man einen Zeitpunkt t ein, zudem das Pogramm den Wert ausgibt oder wie?


----------



## Baddn28 (5. Dez 2007)

Die Vorstellung ist die:

Man soll auf einem kleinen GUI die Sättigungsmenge, den Anfangsbestand an Backterien (to) und den Bestand an Backterien zum Zeitpunkt (t1) eingeben können. 

Beispiel:

Sättigungsmenge: 100.000
Anzahl der Bakterien t0 = 50 
Anzahl der Bakterien t1 = 75

Dazu muss man aber die Formel für jede Eingabe dynamisch erzeugen mit den 3 oben genannten Variablen!!

@Campino: Ja so in der Form,...die Formel dann eben duch ne Schleife laufen lassen und ausgeben.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2007)

ja und was ist die frage?
hast du schon mal java programmiert?


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2007)

Baddn28 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den Anfangsbestand an Backterien (to) und den Bestand an Backterien...


 :shock: 
Wie sehen denn deine Backterien aus?





(*SCNR*)

Wo ist denn nun dein Problem? Die Formeln hast du doch.

Hast du Schwierigkeiten beim Umsetzen in Java?
Außer der Umsetzung der e-Funktion in *Math.exp(eingabe);*,
worauf Marco13 dich schon hinwies, gibt es in den Formeln doch
nur Grundrechenarten?

Oder denkst du, wir würden dir hier die Formeln
selbst in Java-Code umarbeiten?  :noe:


----------



## Baddn28 (5. Dez 2007)

Ja,..ich habe etwas Probleme die Formeln in Java unzusetzten, weil ich nicht allzu erfahren mit dem Thema bin und es bei mir auch schon ca 3 Jahre her ist mit der lieben guten Mathematik    

Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Ansatz in codeform geben ? Wäre lieb !!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Dez 2007)

```
public double f(double t) {
  return a*G/(a+Math.exp(-G*k*t));
}
```
Was a, G und k für Werte haben müsstest du direkt
in die Formel coden oder als Parameter übergeben.


----------



## Baddn28 (5. Dez 2007)

SUPER danke !!

Eine Frage noch: Gibts es in Java ein spezielle Funktion für den natürlichen log ?


----------



## Baddn28 (5. Dez 2007)

Habs gefunden,..Danke euch für eure Mühen !!!

Lieber Gruss Baddn


----------

